# Creamy Clouds- Pear and caramel 100ml



## Rossouw (27/4/16)

I have seen a few photos on facebook of 100ml bottles of Pear and caramel, anyone have an idea where I can get these?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mildly.inked (27/4/16)

Would like the same but lemon biscuits...

Maybe @Silver could move this thread to the "who has stock forum" so that the vendors can reply here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (27/4/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Would like the same but lemon biscuits...
> 
> Maybe @Silver could move this thread to the "who has stock forum" so that the vendors can reply here?


Why didnt I think about that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/4/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Would like the same but lemon biscuits...
> 
> Maybe @Silver could move this thread to the "who has stock forum" so that the vendors can reply here?


Thread moved

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Cait (28/4/16)

We have stock of the lemon biscuits. Which nic strength are you looking for? We can also get some Pear and caramel for you within a week.
Let me know and I will make the arrangements. We are also having a sale on the creamy clouds lemon biscuits for R99 a bottle


----------



## Rossouw (28/4/16)

Cait said:


> We have stock of the lemon biscuits. Which nic strength are you looking for? We can also get some Pear and caramel for you within a week.
> Let me know and I will make the arrangements. We are also having a sale on the creamy clouds lemon biscuits for R99 a bottle


What is the cost of a 100ml bottle?


----------



## Cait (28/4/16)

We don't have 100ml bottles but I will check with the crafter to see if we can get.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

